# Couple ccw questions??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.
Just wondering first, has anyone with there ccw permits ever had to pull there weapon on anyone and if so wat was the scenario, the result and if the cops were called or involved, wat was there take on the sitiuation?? Just curious . HG:watching:


----------



## slave2theaxe (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23999


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh OK. Didnt know that. Dont understand it either, but hey.....Im just a private in this mans army. I'll gladly take a pm if anyones interested. Tnx, HG


----------

